# Brewed Today...check it out.



## matuz (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a few mishaps, but I have a feeling the beer will turn out great.  Check it out...and maybe some earlier posts, too!  CHEERS!

http://twothingsbeerandwine.blogspot.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great step-by-step on your blog!  Thanks for sharing it here with us!


----------



## alelover (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice blog you got there.  I know a lot of people always asking about prepping pumpkins for brewing. Great step by step. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2011)

Very informative!

Thank-you!


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 29, 2011)

Man I feel like a kid in a big candy store wanting every thing I see and only having enough money to buy a few pieces of candy.

Pumpkin Beer looks good man.


----------

